# white Full breed gsd, eye color??



## Titan_gsd (May 12, 2015)

So I got a white German Shepherd who's only 5 weeks old & I was wondering if the eye color would change? My dogs eye color is blue and it hasn't changed one bit. I'm hoping it stays blue.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Titan_gsd said:


> So I got a white German Shepherd who's only 5 weeks old & I was wondering if the eye color would change? My dogs eye color is blue and it hasn't changed one bit. I'm hoping it stays blue.


All dogs eyes are blue when they are born, or rather when they open at around 10 days old. They stay blue for a few weeks. Then the GSDs eyes should darken. Usually by 5 weeks the eyes will not be blue. I really cannot remember when exactly they change though.

More concerning is why you have the dog who is only 5 weeks old. If your breeder gave you the pup this young, might he be lying about the age? How much does your puppy weigh, and could you post a picture?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

you want a white dog with blue eyes might as well get a husky .


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ace GSD said:


> you want a white dog with blue eyes might as well get a husky .


Just do a BUNCH of research into the breed first.


----------

